# Pump straps



## brett

Have been looking at the pump straps, clips and holders on accu checks website.  In particular the clip so It can be clipped to a belt or the sports strap and the thigh strap which has a pocket for the pump.  Anyone got these and are they any good or can recommend an alternative, thanks in advance.


----------



## Redkite

Hi Brett,

My son uses a Spibelt most of the time:

http://www.spibelt.com/products/specialty-spibelt/diabetic-spibelt

They are comfortable to wear and are great for sport too (originally designed for runners to keep keys and cellphones in).  He has a Medtronic leather pump pouch to clip onto his belt if smart dress is called for.


----------



## brett

Thanks for the link red


----------



## MaryPlain

brett said:


> Have been looking at the pump straps, clips and holders on accu checks website.  In particular the clip so It can be clipped to a belt or the sports strap and the thigh strap which has a pocket for the pump.  Anyone got these and are they any good or can recommend an alternative, thanks in advance.



When I was issued with my pump I received three different holsters: a plastic belt clip, a suede pocket on a cord, and a smart little springy black belt clip.

I mainly used the plastic clip until the spring went, Accucheck sent me another one free but it's not quite as good as it doesn't have a spring, just a bendy bit of plastic so there is no adjustment for thick or thin waist bands. 

I also have a skin, which I now use most of the time because it's black and so is less prominent. It also works on the basis of a stiff bit of plastic gripping my belt.

I bought a couple of the thigh straps which work using suspender straps which you clip to your underwear - I bought them specifically for wearing under a dress and I definitely wouldn't recommend doing exercise in them as they don't have a very strong grip. I also would take the recommended sizings with a pinch of salt as the ones I got are very loose. They are nice and soft though and quite comfortable.

My pump also came with a strap - I don't know whether this is the sports strap you mentioned. It's just a length of webbing with velcro at one end. I use this to give me something to clip my pump to at night as the elastic in pyjamas isn't strong enough to keep the pump in place. I haven't tried using it for sport but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## martindt1606

I've been looking for something to place my pump in under my shirt but most of the belts I found have plastic clips or velcro fastening which I found uncomfortable.  I was considering trying to find a lycra supplier to make something more comfortable and then stumbled across a company called Diabete-Ezy who sell a lycra band that has no fasteners and also fits snug to the body.  I've had it a week and it works reasonably well.  I think if I had a "normal" stomach and not one deformed by my pancreas operations it would be perfect.

Even if you do not want the product I would recommend a visit to the web site.  The company is owned by Steve Renouff who back in the 1980's & 90's was my number 1 sporting hero.  It turns out that at that time when he was one of the worlds top rugby league players he was also a T1 diabetic.  One of the reasons for his family setting up the company is that 4 of his children are also T1 and pumping.  You can only admire what he and his wife are doing.  Visit the following web site for the full story....

http://diabete-ezy.com/About-Us-pg15155.html

PS the Cumfy Fit Insulin Pump Belt can be bought from Diabetes UK.


----------



## Hanmillmum

Have you tried www.funkypumpers.com ? They do different kinds of accessories to hold the pump - belts, lycra bands, thigh bands, pouches....


----------



## Hanmillmum

Lol, just been looking on the funky pumpers site, there is a bikini/bra pump pouch in the lycra section ( obvs not for you Brett) was thinking of our lady pumpers


----------



## brett

Hanmillmum said:


> Lol, just been looking on the funky pumpers site, there is a bikini/bra pump pouch in the lycra section ( obvs not for you Brett) was thinking of our lady pumpers



Lol  I did chuckle


----------



## brett

Ordered the ones from accu chek. Seemed to be around the same price as others if not a little cheaper.

Got a clip to go on the pump, to clip to jeans/belt/strap
A neoprene case for the pump.
An arm strap to clip pump to.
and a lycra thigh strap with a built in pouch, handy for when doing upper body exercise.
the above cost ?65.00 :0(


----------



## Redkite

martindt1606 said:


> I've been looking for something to place my pump in under my shirt but most of the belts I found have plastic clips or velcro fastening which I found uncomfortable.  I was considering trying to find a lycra supplier to make something more comfortable and then stumbled across a company called Diabete-Ezy who sell a lycra band that has no fasteners and also fits snug to the body.  I've had it a week and it works reasonably well.  I think if I had a "normal" stomach and not one deformed by my pancreas operations it would be perfect.
> 
> Even if you do not want the product I would recommend a visit to the web site.  The company is owned by Steve Renouff who back in the 1980's & 90's was my number 1 sporting hero.  It turns out that at that time when he was one of the worlds top rugby league players he was also a T1 diabetic.  One of the reasons for his family setting up the company is that 4 of his children are also T1 and pumping.  You can only admire what he and his wife are doing.  Visit the following web site for the full story....
> 
> http://diabete-ezy.com/About-Us-pg15155.html
> 
> PS the Cumfy Fit Insulin Pump Belt can be bought from Diabetes UK.


Wow, just read their story, and really how much bad news can one family take!  All 5 of their children have been affected by a medical condition - as if 4 kids with type 1 wasn't enough, the little girl has a brain tumour.  Amazing parents.....


----------



## tracey w

Hanmillmum said:


> Lol, just been looking on the funky pumpers site, there is a bikini/bra pump pouch in the lycra section ( obvs not for you Brett) was thinking of our lady pumpers



I havent seen this but i somtimes put my pump in my bra, its very comfortable and cant be seen under clothes


----------

